# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Prikkelbaar darm syndroom

## Agnes574

Ik zit al zeker 15 jaar met PDS... :Frown:  
Vooral die opgeblazen buik irriteert mij mateloos... :Mad:  
Heeft iemand tips voor mij?  :Confused:  
Of hetzelfde probleem en heeft bepaalde dingen gevonden of gebruikt die zijn of haar klachten hebben verminderd???
Alle reacties zijn welkom,behalve;je moet er maar mee leren leven...want dat brengt me geen stap verder en dat hoor ik al 15 jaar van huisartsen en specialisten!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
ps:diagnose gesteld na een colonscopie!
Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Agnes,

Ik heb ook last van PDS, heb van de huisarts Duspatal gekregen, hoef ik alleen in te nemen als ik er last van heb. Of als ik er last van denk te gaan krijgen.
Voor mij helpt het goed, misschien een idee om aan je huisarts te vragen of je het kunt proberen...?

Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.

Xx Nikky.

----------


## becky

hey

Ik heb dit ook. Ik gebruik duspatalin en als het niet overgaat, moet ik dan spasmomen of buscopan erbij gebruiken. Forlax moet ik gebruiken als ik totaal niet kan gaan. En ik gebruik norrit of immodium als ik diaree heb. Ik moet ook zoveel mogelijk vermijden om wintergroenten te eten zei men specialist. De duspatalin helpt wel bij mij. 

groetjes
becky

----------


## Agnes574

> Hey Agnes,
> 
> Ik heb ook last van PDS, heb van de huisarts Duspatal gekregen, hoef ik alleen in te nemen als ik er last van heb. Of als ik er last van denk te gaan krijgen.
> Voor mij helpt het goed, misschien een idee om aan je huisarts te vragen of je het kunt proberen...?
> 
> Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.
> 
> Xx Nikky.


hoi Nikky,
bedankt voor je reactie!!!
helaas heb ik duspatal en vele andere dingen(domperidon,movicol,metamusil,etc,etc) al geprobeerd,maar zonder deftig resultaat...laatst heb ik een tijd Mebeverine gebruikt;dat werkt voor mij wel het beste,maar die opgeblazen buik blijft!!! En daar wil ik zo graag vanaf:ik heb keiharde buikspieren,maar heb een hangbuikzwijn-buikje>>>is niet leuk  :Mad:  
maar héél erg bedankt voor je reactie,mocht je nog iets weten wat me eventueel kan helpen:graag!
xxx Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

> hey
> 
> Ik heb dit ook. Ik gebruik duspatalin en als het niet overgaat, moet ik dan spasmomen of buscopen erbij gebruiken. Forlax moet ik gebruiken als ik totaal niet kan gaan. En ik gebruik norrit of immodium als ik diaree heb. Ik moet ook zoveel mogelijk vermijden om wintergroenten te eten zei men specialist. De duspatalin helpt wel bij mij. 
> 
> groetjes
> becky


Hoi Becky,
ook jij héél erg bedankt voor je reactie!!
Ik merk dat duspatal,duspatal retard en duspatalin veel voorgeschreven worden...bij mij helpt dat echter niet helaas!
Ik weet ook dat PDS een moeilijk probleem is waar bar weinig aan gedaan kan worden...maar reacties en tips blijven héél welkom!!!
Ik weet dat ik bepaalde voedingsmiddelen moet mijden(kolen,uien,groene appels etc,etc)en daar let ik allemaal op,maar HOE o HOE kom ik van die opgeblazen buik af???
sta open voor alle reacties:medicatie,massage-technieken,natuurlijke produkten,...alles!!
Nogmaals dank Becky..mooie naam trouwens!  :Smile:  
xxx Agnes

----------


## becky

Ik heb soms daar ook last van. Bij mij is het dan vooral lucht die erin zit. Ik duw dan wat op mijn darmen, zodat de lucht zich vlugger verplaatst. Dat helpt meestal wel bij mij. Het ambetantste vind ik dat ik soms echt men darmen hoor werken en dat is soms echt redelijk luid. Maarja daar kan ik niet veel aan doen
gr becky

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik heb soms daar ook last van. Bij mij is het dan vooral lucht die erin zit. Ik duw dan wat op mijn darmen, zodat de lucht zich vlugger verplaatst. Dat helpt meestal wel bij mij. Het ambetantste vind ik dat ik soms echt men darmen hoor werken en dat is soms echt redelijk luid. Maarja daar kan ik niet veel aan doen
> gr becky


HI..HI...
Ik heb precies hetzelfde!!
Die lucht zorgt wel weer voor nadelig,genant effect bij mij;winden laten....schaamtelijk!!!  :EEK!:  
En mijn vriend word soms wakker van het lawaai in mijn buik...niet zo leuk als hij de vroege opmoet...
maar het ergst is nog als je ergens bent(cinema,café,terras,winkel,etc)OF als je visite krijgt thuis en jij zit daar dan vree gegeneerd een 'darm-orkest' te geven.... :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## becky

Ja das waar. Ook op school of tijdens men stage is het heel vervelend. Maar de meeste denken dat het men maag is, terwijl ik wel weet dat het men darmen zijn. Maar ik zeg gewoon ook van ja het is men maag. Niet iedereen moet dat weten vind ik
gr becky

----------


## Agnes574

> Ja das waar. Ook op school of tijdens men stage is het heel vervelend. Maar de meeste denken dat het men maag is, terwijl ik wel weet dat het men darmen zijn. Maar ik zeg gewoon ook van ja het is men maag. Niet iedereen moet dat weten vind ik
> gr becky


Groot gelijk heb je!!!
Ik doe dat ook!
greetz Agnes

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Agnes,

Geen idee of je dr iets aan hebt, maar ja...
Mijn oma heeft ook last van PDS en eet elke ochtend een kom yoghurt met zemelen (niet heel smakelijk, maar toch). Zij heeft het idee dat het wel helpt, maar sommige klachten blijven. 
Maar het is altijd te proberen...

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Jeanine

Hallo Agnes

Ik heb ook lang last gehad van darmgistingen. Ik heb namelijk het chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom en darmproblemen is een van de vele symptomen van die ziekte. Gelukkig heb ik mij daar zelf kunnen van verlossen met een streng dieet want medicijnen helpen niet, men moet de oorzaak wegnemen. 

Voor mijn CVS heb ik een anti- candida dieet moeten volgen. Dat houd in dat men alle zoetigheid maar vooral chocolade moet weglaten. Voor mijn darmproblemen volg ik het gescheiden dieet van Shelton.

Ik eet geen eiwitten (vlees of vis ) te samen met zetmeel (aardappelen of rijst). Als men nog jong en gezond is, kan men nog zonder problemen eiwitten te samen met zetmeel verteren. Als men ouder wordt, of als men ziek is, heeft het organisme problemen om die slechte voedselcombinatie te verteren. Dit komt omdat men twee verschillende spijsverteringsenzymen nodig heeft om eiwitten en zetmeel te verteren. Om zetmeel te verteren, heeft men het enzym amylase nodig en om eiwitten te verteren heeft men het enzym pepsine nodig. Als men dus zetmeel eet, komt er amylase vrij met het speeksel terwijl men kauwt. Pepsine echter wordt afgescheiden in de maag om samen met het zoutzuur, dat zich in de maag bevindt, de eiwitten te verteren. Als men dus eiwitten te samen met zetmeel eet, worden die enzymen inactief zodat ze elkaar als het ware neutraliseren. Het gevolg daarvan is dat het zetmeel gaat gisten en de eiwitten gaan rotten. Men moet dus kiezen tussen vlees met groenten of aardappelen met groenten. Groenten mag men zowel bij eiwitten als bij zetmeel eten. Het boek van Shelton ’Gezond eten door juiste voedselcombinaties’ is in het Nederlands niet meer verkrijgbaar maar is zeker nog te vinden in de bibliotheek. In het Engels zal het nog wel verkrijgbaar zijn.

Ik hoop dat u het ook eens wilt uitproberen. Als u het goed doet, zal het zeker helpen.

Groeten

Jeanine

----------


## Agnes574

DANK JE JEANINE,
ga je nuttige tips zeker verder uitpluizen en met mijn arts bespreken...ik zit namelijk ook (al 10 jaar thuis) met CVS en weet dat die darmproblemen daar grotendeels ook een gevolg van zijn.
Ik heb echter al zeker 16 jaar(ben nu bijna 33) PDS,dus link ik het niet totaal aan elkaar...
Vraagje;ben jij met dat candida-dieet volledig van je CVS afgeraakt??
Ze hebben dat mij eerlijk gezegd nog nooit voorgesteld,of ook maar over gesproken...strange!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Wat is dat,beknopt,dat candida-dieet???
Naar dat boek van Shelton ga ik zeker op zoek...zoals jij het beschrijft lijkt het veel op de montignaque-methode,of heb ik dat mis???
Hoop nog een reactie terug te krijgen;vooral over de CVS....
Nogmaals dank, :Smile:  
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Jeanine

Dag Agnes

Ik ben door het anti-candida dieet toch wel 90 % beter als ik niet te veel zondig. Ik kan nu weer mijn huishouden doen en in mijn tuin werken wat ik niet meer kon toen ik zo erg ziek was. Dokters zoeken bijna nooit de oorzaak in de voeding, ze willen alles met pillen oplossen. Vraag uw dokter of hij eens naar antistoffen tegen candida in uw bloed wil zoeken. Het anti-candida dieet lijkt inderdaad een beetje op de Montignaque methode. Ik heb mijn dagmenu op mijn computer gezet voor de leden van de Belgisch ME stichting. Het is te lang om hier op het forum te plaatsen maar ik wil het u wel per email doorsturen. Laat het weten als het u interesseert

Mijn genezing van CVS is eigenlijk te danken aan het feit dat ik mij negentien jaar geleden zelf van reuma heb kunnen genezen door op een zuurarm dieet over te schakelen. Zoals bekend, is ook reuma, net als CVS, nog niet geneesbaar met medicijnen. Sedert mijn genezing van reuma, en zeker na mijn genezing van CVS, ben ik ben er van overtuigd dat bijna alle ziektes veroorzaakt worden door verkeerde of onaangepaste voeding waaraan men allergisch is of waar men intolerant voor is. Na mijn genezing van reuma heb ik er een boek over geschreven om andere reumalijders te kunnen helpen. De titel is Verlost van reuma door dieet en er zijn inderdaad al veel mensen mee geholpen die er veel verbetering tot volledige genezing door hebben bekomen. 
Mijn homepage: http://home.tiscali.be/reumaboek
Doordat ik gewend was, in verband met mijn reuma-aanleg, te experimenteren met mijn voeding en te observeren hoe ik op alles reageerde, heb ik zo ook al de boosdoeners die bij mij de symptomen van CVS veroorzaakten in mijn voeding kunnen ontdekken. Doordat ik wist wat ik moest vermijden om geen spier-of gewrichtspijn te krijgen, heb ik gelukkig nooit last gekregen van fibromyalgie, iets waar de meeste CVS lijders wel last van hebben.
Fibromyalgie is eigenlijk ook een vorm van reuma. Het beste middel om daar van verlost te geraken is alles vermijden wat zuur smaakt. Dus alle zuursmakende voeding uit het gewone voedingspatroon weglaten zoals wijn, fruitsap, yoghurt, karnemelk, tomaten, sinaasappels, citroenen, kiwi, en ander zuur fruit. Ook geen vit. C nemen en zo weinig mogelijk of liefst geen medicijnen want als de verdoving uitgewerkt is, heeft men nog meer pijn als voorheen. Dit komt omdat reumamiddelen ook zuren bevatten. Sommigen bevatten zelfs azijnzuur (Medicijnen van Prof. Wolffers). De beste remedie om de olie in de gewrichten te herstellen en de ontsteking te bestrijden is zuivere levertraan (zonder toevoeging).

Om het CVS te bestrijden moet men alle zoetsmakende voeding weglaten want suiker voedt de schimmel. Die extreme uitputting die we allemaal hebben, komt door de candida-schimmel waar ons lichaam mee overwoekerd is en hij zit vooral in de darmen zonder dat we het soms zelf weten. Bij mij was de grootste boosdoener chocolade. Ik kreeg daar ook schimmel van in mijn mond en werd er doodziek van. Door een anti-schimmel dieet, dat dus inhoudt dat men suiker en andere zoetigheden moet weglaten, is die uitputting weggebleven. Ik kan ook geen brood meer eten want daar geraak ik ook zo uitgeput van. Waarschijnlijk komt dit omdat de koolhydraten in het brood omgezet worden in suiker (glucose). In plaats van brood eet ik volle of halfvolle rijst. 

Alhoewel men de eigenlijke oorzaak van CVS nog niet zou kennen, heb ik aan de hand van mijn ervaringen zo mijn eigen hypothese. Alhoewel ik de candida-schimmel verdenk als oorzaak van het extreme uitputtingsgevoel denk ik toch dat het immuunsysteem, dat verzwakt is door stress, angst of zorgen, de primaire oorzaak is. Daardoor krijgt die candida-schimmel de kans het lichaam volledig uit te putten. Hij veroorzaakt ook het lekkende darm syndroom zodat toxische stoffen de darmbarrière kunnen doorbreken en zo het organisme kunnen vergiftigen. 
Ik weet dat het anti-candida dieet genegeerd wordt als therapie omdat het geen wetenschappelijke basis heeft, maar is men niet beter met een dieet dat helpt, al is het niet wetenschappelijk bewezen, dan met een wetenschap die geen oplossing brengt!

Ik hoop met mijn verhaal andere CVS lijders te kunnen helpen en wens hen vlugge beterschap toe.

Jeanine Van Belle

----------


## tiny0190

hallo jeanine,
ik vind ook dat gezonde eetgewoonten zeer veel goeds doen ,en niet alleen bij ziekte ,maar zeker ter voorkomen van.
ik heb de ziekte van graves, dit is een afwijking aan de schildklier en een auto- imuunziekte daardoor heb ik heel veel last van pijnlijke darmen met gasvorming en zeer lawaaierigmet tussenpozen gaat het stukken beter, maar alleen dan, als ik zoetigheden en wijn vermijd daarbij moet ik dan kleine beetjes tegelijk eten en zeer regelmatig als ik een dag in de fout ga door vooral chocolade te eten of onregelmatig, heb ik mezelf , dan begint de pijn meestal s'nacht en de dag erna ben ik misselijk met rommelende pijnlijke darmen.
dus probeer ik niet te zondigen
groet tiny

----------


## Kittykitt

hoi,

Ik heb ook last van het prikkelbare darm syndroom en ik heb een 
tip voor degene die last hebben van diarree. 
Ik neem altijd de goedkope diarreeremmers van de kruitvat. 
Ze nemen al na 5-10 minuten de buikpijn én de diarree weg. 
Ik heb ze altijd bij me. 

Groetjes, 

Kittykitt

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tip Kittykitt,die goedkope diarree-remmers..ga ze ook maar 's in huis halen.
En denk dat ik 's héél goed ga laten uitzoeken van welke voedingsmiddelen ik beter of slechter wordt...want ik had er nog nooit zo bij stil gestaan,maar hoe meer ik kijk naar hoe ik reageer op mijn voeding;hoe meer dingen me duidelijk worden!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Iedereen met darmproblemen:sterkte en succes!!!
En...alle tips en info blijven welkom!!!
Thanks voor alle al gegeven info en tips!!!  :Smile:  

MediCity helpt écht...we helpen elkaar...heb het idee dat ik hier meer aanheb,van leer en er beter mee ben,dan al die ziekenhuisconsultaties en onderzoeken bij elkaar  :Confused:  

lieve groeten,Agnes  :Wink:

----------


## telly

hallo,
ik heb ook het zogenaamde IBS, Mijn arts zegt dat de oorzaak stress is en dat je er no worries zo vanaf kunt komen. Je moet je bewust zijn van je ontspanning en veel vezels eten, kom je er zo weer vanaf!
Het is bij mij onstaan na een zeer st nuressvolle tijd en ik let op voldoende ontspanning nemen veel klachten af. succes want is een vervelende kwaal!
gr.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Telly,
Wat is IBS als ik vragen mag?
Hetzelfde als PDS(prikkelbaar-darm-syndroom)?

Ik vermoed van niet als je arts zegt dat je er vanaf kunt komen...want met PDS zit je je hele leven opgescheept...je kunt het wel verlichten door stress te vermijden en juist te eten(en dus te zoeken wat voor jou de juiste voeding is),maar je darmen blijven 'prikkelbaar'....ik heb dus chagerijnige darmen blijkbaar...haha...lol!

Ik weet nu,na veel proberen wel wat wél en niet te eten,maar het blijkt een zoektocht...
Wel is het zo dat,daar ik meer let op wat ik eet,de krampaanvallen aanzienlijk zijn afgenomen...ook leef ik nu ver stress-vrij wat ook enorm goed doet...en ik eet véél vezels(licht volkorenbrood met allerlei pitjes en zaadjes)waardoor ik ver geen last meer heb van een opgeblazen gevoel,diarree of krampen!

Maar,helaas komt de buikpijn en de krampen toch om de zoveel tijd eens opzetten...maar daar kan ik mezelf dan in 90% van de gevallen de schuld van geven!

Jij ook sterkte en laat eens weten waar IBS voor staat,ok?

lieve grtjs Agnes

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Telly,

Voor zover ik weet heeft Agnes gelijk en is het niet iets waar je zomaar vanaf bent. Het is inderdaad te verlichten en er zullen tijden zijn waarin je er in mindere mate last van hebt, maar het zal nooit helemaal weg gaan... Het is vaak dat je zelf bepaald hoeveel last je ervan hebt. Let goed op waar je darmen slecht op reageren, en probeer dat te vermijden... Zal ooit moeilijk zijn, en het zal wel even duren voor je helemaal door hebt wat wel en niet kan, maar dat komt wel goed  :Wink: 

Niet om je te laten schrikken ofzo hoor, het kan inderdaad zijn dat als je minder stress hebt, je ook geen last meer hebt van je darmen, maar zodra je weer stress hebt zal het terug komen. Ik heb ook periodes dat het heel goed gaat, maar ik ga het huis niet uit zonder mijn medicijnen. Maar dat ligt er ook wel aan hoeveel last je er van hebt. Bij mij is het ook in een stressvolle periode naar boven gekomen, maar sindsdien zijn mijn darmen gevoelig voor vrij veel dingen. Rood vlees en bier hoef ik niet eens aan te denken als ik vantevoren mijn Duspatal niet inneem...

Dus hou het goed in de gaten! Zolang het goed gaat, niet druk om maken, maar als je het niet vertrouwt, trek op tijd aan de bel. Scheelt je een hoop vervelende klachten  :Smile: 

Succes!

Xx Nikky.


Oh, en Agnes... ik las je vorige post, over het proberen van die diarre-remmers, wees daar wel voorzichtig mee. Als het werkt, heel mooi natuurlijk  :Smile:  Maar mijn ervaring is niet goed met die dingen, als ik die in durf te nemen lig ik heel de dag op de bank met hevige krampen. Dus als je ze gaat proberen, begin met 1 en niet 2, wat ze aanraden. Als het voor jou wel goed werkt, ben k heel blij voor je  :Smile: 
En IBS is hetzelfde als PDS, het staat voor Irritated Bowl Syndrome. Zelfde beestje, buitenlands naampje  :Wink: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Nikky,

Bedankt voor je nuttige post!

Ik heb imodium instant(om diarree tegen te gaan)gekocht,maar eerlijk gezegd nog niet gebruikt,omdat ik dus idd bang was voor krampen...dus als ik het ooit eens wil gebruiken denk ik aan je tip en neem ik er maar één!!! :Wink: 

En idd...was te moe denk ik op het moment dat ik vroeg wat IBS betekent...nu je het schrijft lig ik in een deuk(mezelf uit te lachen)dat ik er toen niet opkwam! Bedankt voor de opheldering!  :Smile: 

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## rwr

WE hebben het gevonden:

Na heel lang zoeken en al van alles geprobeerd aan de hand van een gepubliceerd stuk van een of andere engelsman.

Een spastische darm maanden last pijn en ellende, dokters dieten eten uitproberen weglaten combineren vezels van alles gedaan, resutaten nada.

Uiteindelijk eens verdiept in het bacterie gebeuren in de weg van de mond tot de pot.

Uiteindelijk op een combinatie stam uitgekomen genaamd: Acidophilus
Drogisterijen afgeweest apotheek is er niet, uiteindelijk dokter vogel aciforce
ook geen echt resultaat maar het verbeterde wel iets.

Weer verder zoeken in de bacterie richting want het werkt iets en daarvoor werkte niets.

weer een leuke stam gevonden:bifidonaat vooral gericht op de dikke darm.

Weer iets beter.

Ben dat maar gaan combineren met acidophilus stam bifidonaat hopende op geen stammen oorlog.

Het werkte weer wat beter een soort bacterie cocktail hmmmm.

50% minder klachten.

jawel yacult erbij yacult weer weg. beetje zemelen 2 eetlepels daags.

zemelen weg daarvoor in de plaats volcolon (had ik nog liggen van de dokter.)

weer wat beter :-)

een dosis pillen extra voor het slapen gaan (acidophilus en bifidonaat)

Weer wat beter.

weer een stam erbij (baat het niet dan schaad het niet:
Lactobacillus bulgaricus
idd bekend van de bulgaarse yoghurt.

Bij toeval ontdekte ik dat deze bacterie uitstekende omstandigheden schept voor jawel de andere stammen (citaat: Dit probioticum ondersteunt het behoud van een normale zuurgraad in de maag. Deze darmsymbiont schept een gunstig milieu voor andere darmsymbionten zoals Lactobacillus acidophilus en Bifidobacterium bifidum.)

Volhouden na 1 week GEEN PIJNEN GEEN DIKKE BUIK geen extra doses savonds meer voor het slapen.

beetje onrustig gevoel af en toe meer niet.

lijnzaad bij de vezels altijd goed toch?

aloe vera erbij.
venkel thee, chinese thee (uit taiwan meegenomen)
geweldig opgelost ben herboren.
vermoeidheid weg, niet meer misselijk, geen buikpijn, beetje uitkijken met eten

kan iemand het nog volgen?


resume:
Acidophilus
bifidonaat
Lactobacillus bulgaricus
aloe vera
volcolon (na 2 weken gestopt en weer overgegaan op ordinaire zemelen en lijnzaad.)
venkel thee en chinese thee.

enhet kan helemaal geen kwaad het zijn allemaal natuurlijke bacterien alleen heb nu wat meer reizigers.
Ben er achter gekomen dat het belangrijk is om goede bacterie tabletten te nemen die vries gedroogd zijn, koel bewaren. En dat de tabletten goed beschermd moeten zijn om de bacterien te beschermen tegen de reis door het maagzuur heen. Daar zit hem ook een beetje de kneep volgens mij, van de mensen die experiementern met bacterien nemen vaak tabletten die eigenlijk niet geschikt zijn. daarom werken de de bacterie yoghurts yakults niet echt omdat de aanwezige bacterien overlijden in het zuur van de maag.
Heb later de hele dure acidophilus tabletten 70 euro per 60 stuks omgeruild voor een engels merk van 60 tabletten voor 29 euro (ook bacterien met een helm op).

Wie wil dit eens proberen. heb nog een wapen in de strijd gevonden:
bifidum en wil daar ook nog wat mee experimenteren. Dit schijnt al effect te hebben in de bovenkant van het spijsverteringskanaal.

Zijn er overigens mensen die bij hun darmprobleem ook maagzuur problemen hebben????? het lijkt een constructieve oplossing hiervoor omdat de bovenkant van het spijsverteringskanaal opzet en de maag in het gedrang lijkt te komen. 

Bacterien een goed verhaal en er zijn veel stammen.
Het heeft overigens voor de dames onder U een prettige ondersteunende
bijwerking.

Het was een heel verhaal ik hoop dat er ook meer mensen baat bij zullen hebben.

ronald

----------


## rwr

beste jeanine:

Heb je al: Kaneelschors, Olijfblad, Venkelzaad en Kardemomolie geprobeerd?

Grtz

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Ronald,

Merci voor je zeer nuttige en interessante posts!!

Grtz Agnes

----------


## johndemooij

Iedereen nog bedankt voor de info over PDS.
10 jaar geleden is bij mij een darmoperatie uitgevoerd, en in ca 2005 kreeg ik last van buikpijnen onderin de buik.
ik ben er nu achter dat het verklevingen zijn, en nu heb ik er al 1 keer in de week last van. Ik wil toch blijven werken en vroeg me af of iemand ervaringen heeft met een osteopaat, wat ik als een mogelijke verlichting zie.

ik hoop dat er iemand iets over kan vertellen......
groetjes John

----------


## Agnes574

Beste John,

Wat houdt dat precies in 'verklevingen'?
En wat zijn je huidige klachten nu?

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## johndemooij

Hoi Agnes,
de operatie wond zorgt voor de vergroeiing van het buikvlies waar de darmen in liggen, daardoor wordt de darm wat meer geknikt en soms afgekneld, wat gasvorming bevordert, en als ik niet optijd ga liggen op mijn zij kan ik daar flinke buikpijnen van krijgen. meestal natuurlijk tijdens mijn werk.
Die vergroeiingen noemt de internist en dokter verkleving.
Met eten moet ik ook opletten, vooral niet teveel. Moet dit alles nog uitproberen, groente en koolsoorten kunnen ook veel last veroorzaken.


ik hoop dat dit duidelijker is,

Groetjes John

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi John,

Idd alle koolsoorten zoveel mogelijk mijden,evenals uien,groene appels,etc,etc,etc...
Ik gebruik zelf Mebeverine(apotheek) en actieve koolstof(natuurwinkel)om gasvorming tegen te gaan,want dat is een héél pijnlijk en vervelend probleem!
Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met osteopathie...maar als er mensen zijn hier die tips of advies hebben:meer dan welkom!

Sterkte John,als ik iets natuurlijks vind dat echt goed werkt laat ik het je weten:wil jij hetzelfde doen??
Alvast bedankt,
Groetjes Agnes

----------


## johndemooij

agnes,

Nog bedankt voor je reactie, en die mebeverine is als ik het goed heb hetzelfde als die duspatalin, onder een andere naam, zo staat het op het medicijndoosje.
Moet nog het een en ander uitvogelen, als ik meer weet laat ik het weten.
met duspatalin werkt de darm rustiger, maar volgens de dokter mag je die niet altijd innemen, de darm wordt dan "lui".
Het stuk darm dat er tussen uit is neemt het galzuur niet meer op en daarvoor heb ik Questran, een galzuurbindende hars maar die heb ik nu geminderd om vastlopen van de ontlasting tegen te gaan.
Ik hoop dat de klachten zo blijven, want ik wordt hier best wel moe van wat mijn werk niet echt toelaat.


groetjes john

----------


## Agnes574

Beste John,

Jij ook erg bedankt voor je reactie!
Mebeverine lijkt idd wel op Duspatalin;maar werkt toch weer net iets anders denk ik,omdat duspatalin mij niet hielp int verleden...en anders;who cares,het helpt!
En ik neem het ook niet dagelijks,enkel indien nodig,want je moet idd erg oppassen dat je darmen niet lui worden!!!
En die moeheid is ook makkelijk te verklaren,maar dat zul jij ook wel weten...als je spijsvertering niet optimaal werkt krijg je daar vermoeidheidsklachten van.
Vervelend probleem,met zéér vervelende klachten!!!!
Ik hoop nog van je te horen en ik hoop ook dat je klachten niet verergeren;ik duim voor je!
Nogmaals dank!
Groetjes Agnes Xx

----------


## angel1

hoi, ik heb een vraag heb nu alle berichten zitten lezen en vraag bij deze aan rwr en jeanine het volgende. graag een duidelijke lijst met bacterien aan rwr dan en waar te koop en hoe duur? en jeanine een vraag wat mag je wel eten ik zie overal berichten met wat mag ik niet en dan sta je in de supermarkt te kijken en denk je hmmm stond dit op die lijst of niet. ikzelf heb de volgende ziektes : artrose,fybromialgy,nierafwijking en pds. een simpele lijst met wat wel enz zou heel erg fijn zijn. die dikke buik irriteerd me mateloos. ik heb wel wat baat bij duspatal wat ik van mijn dokter heb gekregen maar nog niet het effect wat het had moeten zijn.

----------


## Jeanine

Dag Angel

Zoals u hierboven kunt lezen op mijn berichten aan Agnes heb ik mij van reuma genezen door een zuurvrij dieet. Dat houdt in dat men alles moet weglaten wat zuur smaakt en zuur bevat. Artrose en fibromyalgie zijn ook twee vormen van reuma. Dus als u de volgende producten weglaat, hebt u ook een goede kans geholpen te worden.

Wijn
Bier
Alcohol 
Frisdranken
Yoghurt
Karnemelk
Tomaten 
Fruit 
Zelfs het zoetste fruit bevat nog te veel zuur voor iemand die nog zo veel pijn heeft. Er heeft mij een mevrouw per telefoon laten weten dat ze haar fibromyalgie genas door de twee appels die ze dagelijks at weg te laten.

Voor mijn PDS heb ik een gescheiden dieet gevolgd. Dat houdt in dat men geen eiwitten (vlees, vis) te samen mag eten met zetmeel (aardappelen, rijst, brood). Dus bv. geen vlees te samen met aardappelen eten. 
Men mag dus enkel vlees met groenten eten of aardappelen met groenten. Groenten mag men zowel bij vlees als bij aardappelen eten. Sedert ik zo eet, heb ik absoluut geen last meer van mijn darmen.

Het is niet gemakkelijk om zo te eten maar ik heb het er voor over want ik zou niet graag weer zo ziek worden.

Het spijt mij dat ik het moet zeggen maar van die probiotica, die zo gezegde bacteriën, die ik ook geprobeerd heb, kreeg ik nog meer last van artrose want dat zijn ook zuren.

Ik hoop dat mijn ondervinding u ook kan helpen en wens u vlugge beterschap.

Jeanine

----------


## angel1

bedankt voor het antwoord, vlees en zetmelen scheiden is niet zo moeilijk voor mij dus dat is te doen, met zuren heb ik meer moeite. ik verdraag al jaren geen frisdrank en dronk altijd spa rood met citroensap. drink nu water met citroensap. en dat kan ik heel moeilijk laten. er blijft dan helemaal niks voor mij over.

----------


## corry

Al eens iemand probiotica geprobeerd? Een paar weken activia produkten gebruiken en afwachten of het helpt. Bij mij helpt het , ik merk duidelijk verschil als ik het een tijdje niet gebruikt heb.

----------


## Agnes574

Yakult helpt bij mij,Activia niet!

Grtjs Ag Xx

----------


## rafaelo

ik ben rafael ben 22 en kreeg afgelopen zomer last zomaar in een x en since dien ben ik wel 3 maand gwoon ziek geweest 4 x verstopt en eindelijk nu de goede medicijnen zakjes met veel vezels moet ik op drinken. maar heb nog steeds erg veel kramp en opgeblazen gevoel soms ook me blaas hoor dat er bij?? ik eet gezond bijna geen vette hap zeg maar nooit veel vezels groente fruit .maar ik wet eigelijk niet wat ik moetten om mischien eerder naar de wc te kunnen wat voor fruit? nou hoor het wel greetz

----------


## rafaelo

en ik heb eigelijk links van me buik aan de zijkant het meeste pijn hoef der maar net aan te zitte me me handen brrrrrrrr wat klote altijd eet goed genoeg veel vezels fruit etc water wat kan je nog meer gvd ben 22 en werk al een half jaar niet meer weet me geen raad

----------


## chantal25

hoi,

ik heb een vraag, bij mij is 2 weken geleden ook pds vastgesteld door de huisarts. Nu slik ik duspatalin en nu is het bij mij over, maar ik moet toch nog 3 maanden doorgaan met het medicijn.
Moeten jullie dat ook?
Groetjes chantal25

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Chantal, 

Net als bij wel meer medicijen kan het nodig zijn om de pillen langer door te slikken als de klachten verholpen zijn. Dit is om terugval van de klachten minder kans te geven. Het kan dus goed dat dit ook bij duspatalin nodig is. Agnes weet hier welliswaar meer van, denk dat zij hier ook nog wel een reactie zal plaatsen. 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Volg de adviezen van je arts Chantal!
Ik heb zelf al zolang ik weet PDS en ik weet dat dat géén pretje is!!
Bij mij helpt Duspatalin (Ik neem Mebeverine..is het zelfde,maar andere naam)maar weinig,maar als het jou wél goed helpt zou ik zeker het advies van je arts volgen en ermee doorgaan zolang hij dat zegt!

Sterkte en hopelijk blijven je klachten weg...ik zoek nog steeds naar hét middel wat mij écht kan helpen!

Xx

----------


## johndemooij

Op het moment werkt dit voor mij het beste:
Niet teveel eten, die duspatalin gebruik ik niet meer inmiddels, op tijd na het avondeten gaan liggen, zodat het ewten zich beter verdeeld in je darmen, en de laatste tijd neem ik Eye_Q visolie capsules, zodat ik beter van die gasvorming afkom, ik moet 's ochtends nog wel een half uurtje gaan liggen voor dat ik ga werken, om van dat gas af te komen.
die Questran bevordert de gasvorming en ook die CPAP apparaat waar ik mee moet slapen voor de slaapapneu tegen te gaan, al met al heb ik er nu veel minder last van,

groetjes aan iedereen
John

----------


## chantal25

hallo Agnes,

Natuurlijk ga ik het advies van de dokter opvolgen en ik hoop voor jou dat je ook snel iets  :Wink:  krijgt en vind waar jij ook goed op reageer.

Bedankt ook voor jou tip.
xx Chantal25

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Chantal,

Als je nog vragen hebt...je weet me te vinden hé  :Wink: 
Is een énorm vervelend en ongemakkelijk/ambetant probleem!!!
Hopelijk kunnen we elkaar hier helpen onze 'problems' te 'verlichten'  :Smile: 

Xx Ag

----------


## rafaelo

daar was ik weer ik heb er de laatse 12 dagen weer last van kan wel goed naar de wc en eet gezond beweeg genoeg maar toch last er van maar wel iets anders dan toen dat was meer echt pijn. nu zit het in het midden van me buik ofzo het zeurt zeg maar wat zou dat zijn? als ik een appeltje ga eten nu dan is het meteen weg vind dat toch erg vervelend brrr. kan je de dokter wel weer bellen maar daar word je ook ziek van of ze zeggen ff af wachten of ze zeggen het is nix etc. sommige mensen gebruiken ook medicijnen tegen het gezeur in jebbuik hoor ik wel is ? weet iemand od dat kan kloppen.

----------


## chantal25

Hallo Agnes,

kan het ook zo zijn dat ik doordat ik nu al een paar weken de medicijnen slik, ook daar best moe van kan zijn, dat staat namelijk niet in de bijsluiter van duspatalin? 
Misschien kun je mij daar ook antwoord op geven?
Fijn weekend vast en als je vanavond voetbal gaat kijken, een leuke wedstrijd.
x Chantal

----------


## rafaelo

nou ik heb dat ook gehad heel vaak en gbruikte nix vaak uitgeput ko de heele dag wel slaapen

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Chantal...

Van Duspatalin word je normaal niet moe...maar het kan misschien zijn dat je vermoeider loopt door de werking van duspatalin....dat doet je spijsvertering beter/sneller verlopen...maar aan de andere kant; als je spijsvertering beter verloopt hoor je toch meer energie te hebben??? Dat is een interessante vraag van je meid,maar ik heb er niet direct een verklaring voor..
Als ik iets vind daarover laat ik het je weten!!

En nee,ik heb geen voetbal gekeken.. :Wink: ..maar als nederlandse in het belgenlandje ben ik natuurlijk wel apetrots dat de Nederlanders het zo goed doen!!  :Smile: 

Xx Ag

----------


## rafaelo

nou hier ben ik weer het ging heel goed met mij maarde laatse dagen weer wat minder niet dat ik erg last van me buik heb maar ik voeome zo sloom lam net of als je de heele dag wel kan slaapen heeft dat ook met pds te maken of weet je dt niet Agnes? en zo nu en dan duizelilig ofzo een heel apart gevoel of je bijna neer valt zou niet weten wat het is, me buik rommelt wel heel veel net precies het zelfde als je trek hebt in eten. hoop dat het snel weg is brrr

----------


## Agnes574

Zal idd met PDS te maken hebben..je geen zorgen maken,gaat vanzelf weer over!!

----------


## rafaelo

hmm ik weet het niet erg veel lucht in me buik. heb het ook soms in eens heel warm lijke net opvliegers pff net of als je koorts krijgt herkent iemand dat? maar dat is vaak ook snel weer weg

----------


## heidielfering

waar koop ik die acidophilus-tabletten

----------


## ommp

Heeft iemand ervaringen met het middel Questran tegen diaree?
Ik gebruik het nu een week en moet nog gemiddeld 6 x per dag naar de toilet, ik moet het een maand proberen van de arts. Mijn galblaas is verwijderd en men denkt dat Questran helpt. Maar de kans bestaat dat ik een spastische darm heb.

----------


## johndemooij

> Heeft iemand ervaringen met het middel Questran tegen diaree?
> Ik gebruik het nu een week en moet nog gemiddeld 6 x per dag naar de toilet, ik moet het een maand proberen van de arts. Mijn galblaas is verwijderd en men denkt dat Questran helpt. Maar de kans bestaat dat ik een spastische darm heb.



Hoi ommp,
Ik heb al 10 jaar die Questran, had er in het begin meer profijt van. Het neutraliseerde het galzuur dat normaliter door de overgang van de dikke-dunne darm in het bloed wordt opgenomen. Dat stuk moest er bij mij uit.
(Croon). Daardoor ging het galzuur door de dikke darm en die werd zo geirriteerd, dat er echt veel diarree ontstond en dus veel naar de wc.

Had per dag 3 zakjes nodig, ben nu naar 2 gegaan een paar jaar geleden. Door die buikwond zijn ere verklevingen opgetreden, waardoor de darm niet meer zo werkt als normaal, meer gasvorming en af en toe buikpijnen.
Daardoor wisselt de ontlasting iets meer, maar ik blijf ze zeker innemen.
Als ik goed begrijp heb jij nou net veel minder last van galzuur, en Questran bevat galzuur bindende harsen, waarom moet je ze dan innemen?

Ik hoor nog wel van je en hopelijk gaat het beter met je in de loop van de tijd, ik weet dat diarree aanvallen je wel aan huis gaan binden, sterkte,

John

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Ommp,

Je vraagt of er iemand is die ervaring heeft met het medicijn Questran tegen diarree.
Nou gebruik ik zelf geen Questran maar mijn moeder wel in verband met de ziekte van Crohn. Omdat zij dit middel gebruikt weet ik er vrij veel van.
Ik zal je proberen uit te leggen wat Questran precies voor een middel is en wat het doet.
De werkzame stof in Questran is colestyramine. Colestyramine behoort tot de galzuurbindende harsen. Het verminderd de hoeveelheid cholesterol in het bloed. Artsen schrijven het voor bij een te hoog cholesterol gehalte, diarree en bij bepaalde vormen van jeuk. Jij hebt Questran voorgeschreven gekregen voor de diarree. Bij diarree zorgt het colestyramine ervoor dat de vrije galzuren in de darmen gebonden worden en dat het vocht beter in het lichaam wordt opgenomen. Daardoor wordt de diarree minder.
Colestyramine werkt meestal binnen één dag. Mocht het zo zijn dat er na drie dagen bij jou toch geen verbetering is opgetreden, dan doe je er verstandig aan om terug te gaan naar je specialist/huisarts, het kan dan zijn dat de Questran niet voldoende werkt bij jou.
Werkt het wel voldoende ga dan zeker door zolang de arts voorschrijft.
Mijn moeder moest in het begin van de behandeling s ochtens een half zakje, s middags een half zakje en s avonds een heel zakje. Dus in totaal kreeg ze per dag twee zakjes Questran binnen. Het helpt bij haar zo goed dat ze nu nog maar een half zakje per dag gebruikt, zonder veel naar het toilet te moeten. Ik hoop dat je wat aan deze post hebt gehad.
Sterkte!!

groet
Déylanna

----------


## ommp

Na 7 dagen Questran (3 zakjes per dag) en nog geen verbetering mocht ik stoppen en moet ik diaree-remmers slikken. Ik heb nu een jaar last van chronische diarree. Mijn ontlasting wordt nu onderzocht op parasieten (voor de zekerheid) en ik ben nu bij een dietiste om mijn voeding te bekijken. De darmarts denkt aan een spastische darm. Ik kan zowat niets meer eten of ik moet naar de wc. Gemiddeld 6 x per dag. Met diaree-remmers is het wel minder. Het gekke is dat ik bijvoorbeeld op mijn werk geen last heb, als ik thuiskom wel weer. Het kan ook psychisch zijn, zegt men.
Maar goed, ik moet dus door de molen om te kijken wat er met mij aan de hand is. Ik hoorde dat lastig kan zijn om tot een diagnose te komen. Nog bedankt voor de reacties!
Groet Petra

----------


## rafaelo

veel hebben hier diaree ik heb juist het omgekeerde

----------


## Agnes574

Prikkelbaar Darm Syndroom betekent 'prikkelbare darmen'..hé Rafaelo???
Dat betekent dus ofwel diarree,ofwel obstipatie,ofwel veel lucht,of combinatie daarvan...
Veel PDS'ers hebben een combinatie daarvan....

----------


## rafaelo

ik niet altij moelijk na de wc toe kunnen gaan. en veel ge rommel soms nooit diaree gelukkig

----------


## zirus

Wat ik gebruik is kefir (van het yoghurtplantje), een breed spectrum probioticum in volle biomelk. Ik gebruik 1/2 tot een liter per dag. Werkt uitstekend als je het drinkt gaat het direct door naar de darmen. In combinatie met kokosolie als braadvet (verzadigd vet en antibacterieel en vooral antivirus). Werkt prima, ik ben amper meer verkouden. Het laurinezuur in kokosolie werkt heel goed op je spijsvertertering. Werkt heel goe tegen oedeem, artrose, fibromialgy, pds en nierfalen.
Ik duim voor je,
Succes.

----------


## pieterc

PDS lijkt mij haast het toverwoord voor onze medische "specialisten" lees huisartsen. Geregeld heb ik ook de pijnen en problemen met mijn darmen, maag etc. Bij mij werd het ca 1,5 jaar geleden pas echt erg in mijn buik. Veel pijn en kramp etc. Ik ging al meer bewegen, wandelen etc. en anders eten. Meer fruit, groenten en etc. Maar door die pijnen werd dat bewegen ook niet echt een succes. Daarna ging het weer een tijdje goed en dan weer slecht. Met als gevolg dat ik steeds vaker niet kon werken. Nu heb ik het geluk of de pech dat ik al vrij lang zelfstandig ondernemer ben en dat ik medewerkers heb die mijn werk voor een groot deel over kunnen nemen. Tot voor 2 maanden terug de pijn enorm terug kwam en ik van allerhande onderzoeken heb ondergaan. In het bloed werd constant een ontsteking gemeten, alleen ze kon niet geduidt worden. De HA dacht aan de gal. Ik kreeg nog medicijnen (pantazol) en kon een buikecho laten maken. Maar daar kwam verder niets uit. Uiteindelijk heb ik ervoor gekozen om een CT te laten maken. Daar kwam niets schokkends uit, behalve diverticulose. Maar daar mocht ik geen klachten van hebben. Uiteindelijk heb ik ervoor gekozen om naar de osteopaat te gaan, ik moest wel 40 km rijden maar ok. Heenweg was een lijdensweg. Hij heeft mijn verhaal (anamnese) aangehoord en is gaan voelen in mijn buik. Hij vertelde mij dat mijn darmen behoorlijk verkrampt waren. Heeft ze gemasseerd en mij vervolgens nog gekraakt (rug). En dat voelde daarna tenminste goed aan. Wel adviseerde hij me om goed naar mijn levensstijl te kijken en een aantal keer terug te komen bij hem. Dit is ook hetgeen ik zal doen. En mijn terugreis; Die ging perfect, geen pijn. Wellicht een tip voor diegene die ook maar aan het lijntje wordt gehouden. Kijk zelf eens wat er nog meer aan specialismen is dan alleen de HA.
groet,
Pieter

----------


## zirus

Gefeliciteerd met je oplossing, maar wat is de achterliggende oorzaak nu, om te voorkomen dat je er weer last van krijgt?

----------


## rafaelo

hallo daar was ik weer ff een vraagje de ene x kan nik niet goed naar de wc maar vandaag dus moest ik heel vaak eerst de heele ochtend een vaage buik pijn op een plek links en daarna ben ik wel 5 x naar de wc geweest om te poepen, uuuu mijn vraag hoort dat bij pds nooit iets over gehoort. bedankt

----------


## pieterc

De oplossing voor mij is dat ik moet opletten met wat ik eet, hoe ik leef (voldoende beweging en afleiding) voldoende fruit eten. Vooral als je oplet hoe je lichaam reageert op wat je hebt ge-eten en hoe je dagritme in elkaar heeft gezeten is de combinatie waarom je het ene de ene dag wel kunt verdragen en de andere dag niet. 's-nachts gebruik ik nu 1 tablet wipiti / wapiti voor de darmen. deze combi werkt nu prima. Wanneer je darmen krampgevoel geven zou ik je kunnen aanraden om toch eens naar een osteopaat te gaan, wellicht dat ze je darmen dan wat soepeler kunnen maken. Het zijn ook spieren die weleens vast kunnen gaan zitten en dan moet je ze soms een handje helpen.

----------


## rafaelo

jah indd veel bewegen. als ik ochtend koffie drink dan begint ma buik ook erg raar te doen net als met cola maar ik drink het eigelijk noot vind het niet zo lekkr maar als ik het drink krijg ik meteen buik pijn

----------


## Leeneke

Hallo,

Ik heb hier ook alle reacties zitten lezen maar als ik dat allemaal lees, vraag ik me af of ik wel degelijk PDS heb. Volgens mijn dokter wel, en specialist die mijn darmen eens onderzocht heeft zei dat ook.
Ik heb nl heel weinig last van lucht in darmen of krampen, maar wel heel veel last van zware lopende diarree, en dat is heel echt stressgebonden.
De laatste tijd kan ik 's morgens de deur niet uit zonder immodium instant, en ik ben bang dat die immodium mijn darmen zou kunnen kapot maken. Mijn huisarts zegt dat het geen kwaad kan zolang je niet verstopt geraakt, nou bij mij geen probleem hoor, ik kan er de ene dag 6 nemen en 's anderendaags weer diarree hebben. Vreselijk gewoon.
Ook heb ik niet het gevoel dat het met voeding te maken heeft, ik kan de ene keer last hebben nadat ik een spaghetti gegeten heb (dan moet ik 5 min na mijn eten al naar toilet lopen) terwijl ik dan soms spaghetti eet en helemaal geen last hebt!
Ik word er gek van, van dit probleem. Bovendien vraag ik me af of die Immodium niet op mijn maag werkt ook want heb al heel lang veel maagklachten daarbij, en ja, mijn maag is ook al onderzocht geweest, en mijn bloed!
Zijn hier mensen die ook zo vaak immodium moeten nemen?
Spasmomen en Mebeverine helpen niet bij mij.
Ik heb vrijdag een afspraak bij iemand die voetreflexologie doet, ik moet echt alternatieve dingen gaan proberen want dit is geen leven meer. :Frown:

----------


## zirus

Ik zou in ieder geval alle vormen van suiker en koolhydraten een maand mijden en proberen met probiotica de darmen weer op de rails proberen te krijgen. Want dat er iets met de darmen mis is, is wel duidelijk

----------


## Nikky278

Hoi Leeneke,

heb je van je huisarts of de specialist geen medicijnen gekregen als je er zo veel last van hebt...? Ik had er in het begin nog niet eens zo heel veel last van, maar kreeg meteen Duspatal. Voor mij helpt dat erg goed. Ik slik het niet dagelijks, maar als dat nodig zou zijn, mag dat wel. Dus misschien zou je dat ook eens kunnen proberen. Lijkt me beter dan altijd maar immodium te moeten slikken, geloof niet dat dat heel goed voor je maag is...

Xx

----------


## TI62

john ,ik was zer geintressert in jou uitleg,heb sinds enkele jaren veel last van gasvorming,en buikpijn ,stoelgang probs ,enz ook maagzuur ,maar dat is nu veel minder ,maar veel meer darmproblemen,steeds aandrang en dan komt er niks enzo.enorm opgeblazengevoel.....
nu is ongeveer 14 jaar geleden mijn baarmoeder weggenomen,ik had een totale verzakking van de organen in mijn buik na een probleem bevalling.
na 4 jaar sukkelen heb ik uiteindelijk de stap genomen om me te laten opereren,was pas 38 ,dus jong voor zo'n ingreep.
De osteopaat zei al zoiets datde klachten die ik nu heb wel eens een gevolg kunnen zijn van die operatie toen.
Wie heeft dat bij jou vastgestelt en kan je er iets aan doen?
een nieuwe operatie of zo en zien ze dat met een darmonderzoek?
grtjs Ti

----------


## Agnes574

Imonogas verhelpt lucht en gas in de darmen ook goed!

----------


## delavned

Imodium kopen online

----------

